# MI DNR officers deployed to Louisiana



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

DNR officers deployed to Louisiana 

http://www.cadillacnews.com/articles/2005/09/07/news/news05.txt
By Sally Barber, Cadillac News [email protected] | 775-NEWS (6397)

CADILLAC - Two Department of Natural Resources workers have joined a force of 50 Michigan conservation officers for duty in the hurricane-devastated gulf region.

Lt. Dean Molnar of the Cadillac DNR office and his son, Joe Molnar, a former Missaukee County sheriff deputy now serving in Montmorency County, were deployed Sunday for Louisiana.

In addition to the conservation officers, a convoy of nearly 100 state, county and local law enforcement officers from 22 different agencies were deployed the same day for Baton Rouge. It marks the first time Michigan State Police have been deployed to another state to provide assistance, according to a MSP news release.

Northern law enforcement agencies sending manpower include Charlevoix, Emmet and Cheboygan county sheriff's departments. The officers are deployed for a minimum of 14 days. DNR officers were also told to expect a 14-day assignment.

The Federal Emergency Management Authority requested the state's help in the massive relief effort, according to said Ann Wilson, DNR communications representative.

"It's a traditional request for assistance," she said. "This is not unusual. Only the distance is unusual."

The call to special duty was made to conservation officers Friday.

"I'm very proud of the men and women working in the department," said acting staff captain for the DNR Law Enforcement Division Lt. Creig Grey. "Within three hours of putting out the word, we had almost twice as many (officers) as we could use."

Conservation officers departed Sunday evening from Lansing. They were warned it could be "horrendous, gruesome work," according to Grey.

"It speaks of their dedication to the job and their commitment to people."

As of Tuesday, eight of the 50 conservation officers were deployed to New Orleans on search and rescue teams in conjunction with a contingency from another state.

About 14 states have sent conservation officers from their fish and wildlife agencies, Grey said. Michigan officers not sent to New Orleans are awaiting assignment in Mississippi.

Other than forest fire missions, this is the first time the department has deployed staff for a natural disaster, Grey said. Staff is already in place in the event reserve workers become necessary.

DNR Natural Resources Commissioner from Cadillac Bob Garner believes the Michigan conservation officers are well trained for the disaster assistance mission. At home, Michigan conservation officers are routinely involved in boat patrol. They have the skills necessary to handle crafts and treat injuries and have the equipment, Garner noted.

"This is exactly what you want," he said.

The bill for the DNR mission is paid by federal funds.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

2005-249 L.D.W.F. ENDS CALL FOR BOAT RESCUE VOLUNTEERS
9/8/2005 

The Louisiana Department of Wildlife and Fisheries (LDWF) is no longer collecting boat rescue volunteer information. Receding water and an overwhelming response from private citizens, search and rescue organizations and other state and federal agencies have satisfied the need for additional rescue resources.

LDWF Enforcement Division agents have rescued more than 20,000 people in southeastern Louisiana who were left stranded in high water by Hurricane Katrina, which struck the gulf coast on Aug. 29. 

The department received the assistance of groups from Tennessee, Texas, Kentucky, South Carolina, New Jersey, Ohio, New York, Virginia, Minnesota, Michigan, Illinois, Maryland and Oklahoma and other state and federal agencies in water rescue. The U.S. Coast Guard and Louisiana Air National Guard also actively engaged in search and rescue missions. 

LDWF would like to thank the more than 1,000 individuals and groups from across the country that called in to pledge their support in the rescue effort, and the media that spread the message of our need for volunteer boaters. 

For more information, contact Thomas Gresham at 225-765-2496 or [email protected].


----------

